# Favorite Lever gun.



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

So what's your favorite lever gun? I'll be going to the gun show on Saturday and I'll be trying to find a rifle to hunt with next season. I've been checkin' out Bolt Actions, Pumps(Remington 7600), single shots and lever guns. I'd love to find a nice Savage 99 in .250/3000 but they're hard to find in good shape. A "Big Bore 94" in .307 Win. would be sweet or a standard 94 in 7-30 Waters would work nicely. Heck, even a Savage 99 in .243 Win. would be a contender if I can find one. Then we've got the real "big bores" like the Marlins in 444, 45/70 and 450 but they're a tad hard on the shoulder if ya' know what I mean. I guess I could just look for a clean Winchester or Marlin in 30/30 Win., that'd be easy to find but I'd really like something a bit "special" too. What do ya'll think I should be on the look-out for? Are there some "sleeper" out there in rifle land that I should know about?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have shot a buddies henry golden boy... the 44 mag version... LOVED IT!!! but i have a marlin 30-30 and it has done all i need for deer in the timber where shots are under 100 yrds... got my buck this year at 10 paces... about 18 feet... one shot, one freezer of venison...

:sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I know a good 30/30 would be the Logical choice but like I said, I'd like something "different", you know, special. I'd like something that'd be versitile enough for hogs and maybe even Elk(if and when we get a good enough population here in Tennessee to hunt em' again.), I really think the .307 Win. or even the .356 Win. would be a nice way to go in a 94 style rifle. Of course Savage also made their 99 in .308 Win, that'd be a Practical ctg. to get a rifle in. I'm sure I'll figure it out by the day of the gun show.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Marlin 336 in .35 Remington


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I like Marlins the Best.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Presently I have a Marlin 336 in 30-30 which is a good shooter and woods gun. But for something a little different take a look at the Browning BLR in 308. Owned one once, sold it and have regretted it ever since. Intend to get another one soon, lightweight with pistol grip will be my choice


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I do really like the 35's. If I can find a BLR in .358 Win. that'd be killer or one of the Big Bore 94's in .356 Win. would be pretty good too. The ol' .35 Rem. is on my list of guns to look for if I can find it in a clean 336 or even one of the older Remington 788's. Do ya'll think I can find a decent used BLR in the $350-$400 range? Oh well, talk to ya' in a bit.

:beer:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello,

My favorite lever action rifles are my Winchester Model 1895s. They are
magazine fed through the top of the receiver.
I have one in .270 and one in 30-06.
They are collectors but, I do shoot these and reload for them. 
They are very accurate with open buck horn sights, and fun to shoot. Haven't shot them in a while. I'm going to take a deer, with one next fall.

Good shooting to all.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I have to agree with Rem7400, I have a Marlin 336 in .35 Rem and it a very good gun. It is an excellent shoice for deer if the range is short and the woods are thick as it is very compact and easy to carry. I like my levers in a traditional format, with the tubelar magazines and open sights. If you are going to be shooting at distances I guess getting one in a more modern cal would be OK to, although if I am going to be shooting at ranges that far I prefer the better accuracy of a bolt action. I have never owned one, however, I have shot one, but the Henry Big boy in .44 mag woulf be a great choice if the ranges are less than 100 yards. They have the slickest, smoothest action of all of them. Good Luck.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd love to have a Winchester '95 in 30-'06 or even 405 but have ya' checked the price on those suckers, wow, expensive. 
I'm keeping an open mind as to caliber. About anything from .243 Win on up will take a deer at the ranges I'll be hunting em', so whatever I can find in my price range will be good. 
I have been kickin' around the idea of getting a 7mm Rem.Mag., from what I've read in the ballistics tables it's just slightly more powerful then an '06('06= [email protected] vs [email protected]) so there's not all that much difference. It's just hard for me to buy something with the "Mag." name in it. Makes me feel like I'm trying to show off or something,LOL. Anyway, I'm sure something will come along that I can either swap for or if I can sell one or both of the guns I've got for sale then I can just buy something outright. Talk to ya'll later.


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

My favorite is my Marlin 1895 Guide gun in 45-70. A great deer rifle and it will take the hot, hot, hot loads for anything that walks in North America!! Its fun to shoot and is easy to carry. :sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

agrotom said:


> My favorite is my Marlin 1895 Guide gun in 45-70. A great deer rifle and it will take the hot, hot, hot loads for anything that walks in North America!! Its fun to shoot and is easy to carry. :sniper:


If I was going to go with a Guide Gun I'd take it in the new 450 Marlin ctg., basically the same ballistics as the 45-70 but in a belted case that'll take the pressure of full power loads a bit better. 
I had an EMF Sharps Carbine in 45-70. Shot real well with a case full of Pyrodex and a cast lead bullet. Couldn't do squat with smokeless powder in it though.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Savage 99, 250/3000


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I almost forgot(how could I?) 

Marlin 1895G "Guide Gun" .45/70, if you don't handload go .450 marlin.

A compact, light package that will kill anything that walks! 
:sniper:  :sniper:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've messed around with my Grandpa's Winchester 1894 rifle in .25-35 for quite a few years now.









Here in ND, I shot a doe and a button buck with it in 2004.

In October 2005 I JUST had to buy a new Winchester 94 Trails End Hunter in .25-35, that caught my eye.










In November 2005 I was successful in filling 2 of my Anterless tags with it.
Not a powerhouse, but it does deliver 1000 footpounds of energy at 100 yards. All of my shots have been far less then 100 yards.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Marlin 336C in 30-30.


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

my favorite lever gun is my marlin 1894 ss 45/70


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Tn.frank think you could give me your email i saw that real pretty shotgun of yours and was wonderin if you could give me some info about it?
Just put your email on one of my posts.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

MarineCorps said:


> Tn.frank think you could give me your email i saw that real pretty shotgun of yours and was wonderin if you could give me some info about it?
> Just put your email on one of my posts.


Well, if you're talking about the 590a1 you'll have to talk to my buddy Steve in AL., I worked a swap with him for a Norinco SKS that he had. If you're interested in the SKS we can talk though.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Browning makes some nice lever guns in popular calibers from .243 Win on up. Good solid shooters and some are fairly accurate.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

My favorite lever gun is my marlin 45/70 guide model stainless.
My wife shoots it just fine with Factory loads and she's just 4'11".
But if you use the high pressure rounds, hang on to your ***.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Marlin! The only way to go. Check out the new xlr models


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Another good one, The Browning BLR, clip fed, so spire point bullets can be fired. Also avaliable in calibers such as .7mm Mag and .300 mag!


----------

